# Rhom scales



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

rhom has some kind of scale problem, every morning some scales are damaged, scraped off....anyone know why it always does this?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Whats your water parameters?? It could be flashing from bad water conditions.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

my water is fine:
ph 7.4
ammonia 0 ppm
nitrite 0 ppm
nitrate 10 ppm

I don't know why it always gets some scales damaged in the morning, but here are some pictures.




























What do you guys think??


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

you got me clueless, i never seen that b4..


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

does anyone else have a clue, Dr. Giggles??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would have to say the best bet is that this is the result of not having a cycled tank properly for this large fish. Just my opinion. I would keep the temp in the mid 80's with adequate oxygenation and salt at 1 tablespoon per every 5 gallons. I see the same marks on the fins to. If your tank is fine now than it shouldnt take too long to go away. Remeber this fish has gone through alot of stress since you bought him. Should be fine soon though, imo.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

its a fungus. you should first vac that sand to get all small particles out. and get in some carbon also. Have you had any exposure to our great lakes?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

giggles is right best bet is probably adding some salt to try to cure what ails it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> its a fungus. you should first vac that sand to get all small particles out. and get in some carbon also. Have you had any exposure to our great lakes?


What have you been smoking


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

well, it healed now. I think that it may of been the salt that I added in my tank weeks ago, because the more I cleaned the tank, the more it healed. It may also been the type of sand I used, I took it all out and added black gravel.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Did you completly dissolve the salt before adding it to the tank?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Did you completly dissolve the salt before adding it to the tank?


no I didn't. Does that make a difference??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Yanfloist said:


> Did you completly dissolve the salt before adding it to the tank?


no I didn't. Does that make a difference??
[/quote]

Yeah,
Salt has to be completely dissolved before adding it to the tank or it will cause burns on your fish.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Did you completly dissolve the salt before adding it to the tank?


no I didn't. Does that make a difference??
[/quote]

Yeah,
Salt has to be completely dissolved before adding it to the tank or it will cause burns on your fish.
[/quote]
Damn, thanks for telling me, I did not know that.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

No Probs.
There's be a few nice fish lost because of that.
I remember a nice 12-13" rhom dying from burns from salt.


----------

